
MATRIX – The Internet of Things for Everyone - cloudrail
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2061039712/matrix-the-internet-of-things-for-everyonetm
======
wjpjet
A revolution in the IoT world! This device connects all the devices in your
home and by itself transforms your home into an intelligent house. One of my
favorite parts is the app ecosystem that allows you to connect with the
creativity of other developers to continuously mold the MATRIX into a
customized device tailored to your needs. And if you like to develop (or want
to learn) you could make apps too!

------
cloudrail
Seems to be a sweet little IoE device that combines Kinect, Leap Motion, Nest
Sensors, etc, all into one device.

------
isabellamongalo
So excited to finally share the MATRIX with the world! We want to hear from
you :)

------
adlejandro35
MATRIX is looking to reshape the IoT ecosystem!

------
rafaeldearmas
This is amazing!

